# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Ftesa për GMail (google mail)

## StormAngel

Kush ka nevoje per account te ri ne google,i cili ka 1 GB storage,le te me dergoje me MP emer mbiemer si dhe adresen e-mail,qe te i dergoj Invite to Google Mail. :shkelje syri: 
Cdo te mire

P.S: Kam 4 prej ketyre.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

edhe une kam nja 4 cope. Kush do nje emriyt@gmail.com le t'me lajmerohet ne privat me emer dhe e-mailin e tij te tanishem.

----------


## Delil

Edhe webi i posatçem per E-Mail ofron 1gb free.
www.Walla.com
pershendetje

----------


## StormAngel

> Edhe webi i posatçem per E-Mail ofron 1gb free.
> www.Walla.com
> pershendetje


Po,eshte edhe kjo ne web mail izraelit,gjithashtu me 1 Gb storage,mirepo nuk i ka te njejta mundesi te cilat i ka google mail. :shkelje syri: 
P.S: Tashi pres edhe do invite te reja,kshu qe do kete ende e-mail adresa,per ata te cilet duan,normalisht.

----------


## StormAngel

Kam edhe 5 invite per adresa te reja ne google.Kush don le te me dergoj MP. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kannanni

storm angel te kam cun nje pm lale

----------


## StormAngel

> storm angel te kam cun nje pm lale


Te dergova edhe une thirrjen per google mail. :shkelje syri:

----------


## werewolf

StormAngel te dergova nje pm

----------


## [xeni]

StormAngel,
te dergova nje PM...
rrofsh ...

----------


## StormAngel

Djema,mp-at i morra keshtu qe pritni se shpejte ne mail-in tuaj te tanishem nje thirrje per krijim te google mail.
Sidoqofte,duhet edhe ta dini se ka edhe pak problem me krijimin e accountit,ndoshta eshte problem intern i google.Po nejse,shpresoj qe nuk do hasni ne keto probleme.
Sidoqofte,nqs ju nevojitet 1 gb mail,mund te hapni nje edhe tek www.walla.com
Cdo te mire

----------


## GL_Branch

po ne yahoo a mundesh me be 1 GB................??? ose Hotmail.............

----------


## StormAngel

> po ne yahoo a mundesh me be 1 GB................??? ose Hotmail.............


Hotmail tani per tani ofron 2 mb mail space,ndersa yahoo 100 mb,ndoshta ne te ardhme do rrisin kete numer. :shkelje syri:

----------


## werewolf

stormangel, rrofsh, mer ftesen, u regjistrova!
duket i bukur!
bye

----------


## engineer

rrofsh stormangel.
faleminderit shume
engineer

----------


## Orso

Pune e mire kjo me ftesat,me kane ngel dhe mua nja 2 ftesa kush don nai nji te me hudhe nai pm!

----------


## StormAngel

Kam edhe 10 tjera. :shkelje syri: 
Me dergoni PM me emer mbiemer dhe adresen e tanishme te mail,ato qe duan te hapin google mail.

----------


## Davius

fale Stormit e krijova arkiven e mailave te mi...ne googlemail...
flm shume cati...

----------


## [xeni]

> fale Stormit e krijova arkiven e mailave te mi...ne googlemail...
> flm shume cati...


vallahi si Nene Tereza eshte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

> vallahi si Nene Tereza eshte


Jo si Nene Tereza por Stormi eshte njeri qe punon me shume per forumin tone, dhe kam nje sugjerim deri tek adminat qe StormAngeli-it t'ja risin funksionet dhe akceset ne forum sepse vertet punon shume shume...

----------


## Xemlo

E desha dhe une nje ftese. Po provoj te coj ndonje PM. Shpresoj te me pergjigjet njeri

----------

